# Rabbit Meat Processing recipes and ideas?



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok guys so today is going to be the first day we have actually processed any of our rabbits for food. I have heard of some recipes one is a traditional german style where you soak the meat in a sauce for two days before cooking it. 

Can anyone here that has handled processing rabbit tell me a bit more about how to handle the meat before cooking? Does it need to set for 2 days before doing any of the recipes I find? Should it be soaked in half vinegar/water with seasoning for all methods or only soaked is water etc. I just always heard rabbit needs to set for a day or two before being cooked. We have been raising them for awhile but my hubby has just finally gotten to the point of thinking he can handle to butcher some (he is an animal lover too but we got these to breed for meat lol). 

Any and all suggestions or recipes will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Most of the recipes out there that recommend soaking or brining are for wild game. I've never found soaking the meat necessary with our home grown rabbits. I do usually keep it in the fridge overnight. Eating the same day as processing seems to make them tough. 

My family's favorite rabbit recipe is rabbit wrapped in bacon. Just wrap the whole thing in bacon, put it on a rack in the oven at 375, turning it over once halfway through to crisp up on both sides. I have another recipe that uses potato chips as breading. Makes it nice and crispy. I'll have to see if I can find it. 

I've also been experimenting with bone-in meat I pressure canned last fall when freezer space was tight. The texture of the meat is a little too soft for our taste, but it is usable in casseroles, like as a sub for tuna in tuna noodle bakes.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. Well maybe that is way I kept hearing everyone saying to soak it that long. These are home grown so I will try the over night method then. Thank you!

I am really looking forward to trying some of our own grown ones. What do you typically feed yours if you don't mind me asking? I have heard that they will taste different depending on what they have been fed. 

Oh and those recipes sound great! My hubby would love the chips for breading!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I want to try the bacon wrapped one SO bad! :drool: but we don't have any whole rabbits left... 

My mom cuts it up like a chicken and grills it or does stuff that she would do with chicken..


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It took us awhile to work up to butchering, too. The first time we had rabbits ready, we took them to a local meat shop who charged us $40 to butcher 10 of them. We let him keep a couple, too. The next time, we took him to some local Amish people who did it for us. After that, we butchered ourselves. The first couple times were traumatic, as we are all animal lovers too. Hubby and I actually cried as we walked them out to the butchering area. It took us like a half an hour to calm down and do it. It's not so bad now, as we know they have a nice, happy, safe, warm life before they go.

We feed them as organically as we can, including Alfalfa pellets, hay, carrots, bunny salads...(various weeds and leaves from the yard), and "natural" pellets that are close to organic. 

We've never soaked our meat. It's delicious. We freeze quartered, or can raw on the bone. (The canned meat is perfect for soups, stews, casseroles, appetizers like Mexican Rolls, or sandwiches with mayo and pickle relish mixed in with the meat.) You can also BBQ the meat or make "chicken" tacos, white chili and really anything at all that you'd use chicken for. One especially tasty dish is a stew made potatoes, onions, carrots, garlic and thyme in a rich,thick gravy and biscuits dropped on top of it the last 30 minutes. It melts in your mouth. Yum!!

You can also save the hides and learn to tan them yourself for some really warm mittens or whatever you'd like to make with them. Just wash them out good after butchering, then roll them up and store in the freezer in a ziplock bag. There are videos on youtube that show you how to tan the hides if you are interested.

Our dogs love the scraps and bones. We cook them all up in a big pot and can them. They always beg for more. Our chickens like the innards raw. (Ewww)

I hope it goes well and you learn to love the meat as much as we do.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Skyla: If you lived closer I would say just come over and grab a few. We really have more then we need right now because it took my hubby this long to feel like we had enough to not be attached to in order to start processing them. The bacon one sounds so good and I mean who doesn't like bacon! Sounds like then rabbit could just be sub'ed for any chicken recipe then right?



GoatieGranny said:


> It took us awhile to work up to butchering, too. The first time we had rabbits ready, we took them to a local meat shop who charged us $40 to butcher 10 of them. We let him keep a couple, too. The next time, we took him to some local Amish people who did it for us. After that, we butchered ourselves. The first couple times were traumatic, as we are all animal lovers too. Hubby and I actually cried as we walked them out to the butchering area. It took us like a half an hour to calm down and do it. It's not so bad now, as we know they have a nice, happy, safe, warm life before they go.
> 
> We feed them as organically as we can, including Alfalfa pellets, hay, carrots, bunny salads...(various weeds and leaves from the yard), and "natural" pellets that are close to organic.
> 
> ...


That stew sounds great! Any certain portions for the ingredients that you know of for the stew?

Yeah I am not fond of the initial portion of the task but once it has been done then I can butcher all day long. I just really don't want to have to take the life of anything.

Well we survived the first processing here and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The hubby and I have a deal. He is responsible for the first part and then I will skin and butcher it. I did save the pelt and washed it off good then squeezed (not wring) the water out and froze it until I have more to tan. I didn't roll it though, I folded it in half fur in/skin out and then folded it again and placed in a freezer bag. Do you think there is a problem with that way or do I need to get it back out and roll it up? This is also my first time handling a pelt.

Well I am going to be looking up more recipes and stalking old threads to make a collection of rabbit recipes to try since I probably have enough rabbits to keep us fed until July :shades:

So any additional recipes are more than welcome here!

Thanks guys!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I let it set a day, if that. I cook my rabbit any which way I cook chicken  Rabbit alfredo is to die for...:yum: The only thing I can suggest is to be careful cooking it too dry...rabbit is so lean it dries out quick!

Oh and my husband uses an L bracket and breaks the neck...very quick....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love Jamie Oliver, and this is a recipe I want to try. sounds like it takes a long time, but it's just sitting in the oven. I'm sure it'll work in a crock pot too
http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/game-recipes/12-hour-rabbit-bolognese

happy eating!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> I love Jamie Oliver, and this is a recipe I want to try. sounds like it takes a long time, but it's just sitting in the oven. I'm sure it'll work in a crock pot too
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/game-recipes/12-hour-rabbit-bolognese
> 
> happy eating!


Oh thank you!!! That sounds so wonderful and we will have to try it some time. I think tomorrow night I am going to do a fried rabbit recipe. I showed it to the hubby and he wants me to try it.

Oh there are so many recipes to try and so little time! I really need to get a true crock pot. We got a set as a gift last year but it was a trio that is too small to actually cook in.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> I let it set a day, if that. I cook my rabbit any which way I cook chicken  Rabbit alfredo is to die for...:yum: The only thing I can suggest is to be careful cooking it too dry...rabbit is so lean it dries out quick!
> 
> Oh and my husband uses an L bracket and breaks the neck...very quick....


Oh rabbit alfredo! Do you boil the rabbit first and then put it into pasta and alfredo sauce? Sounds good!

Oh my hubby was wondering what your husband does with the L bracket? Is it like the rabbit wringer thingy? My hubby just used a 22 but I discovered it is very hard to get gun powder out of the pelt. . .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Oh rabbit alfredo! Do you boil the rabbit first and then put it into pasta and alfredo sauce? Sounds good!
> 
> Oh my hubby was wondering what your husband does with the L bracket? Is it like the rabbit wringer thingy? My hubby just used a 22 but I discovered it is very hard to get gun powder out of the pelt. . .


I bake the rabbit in the oven first, just plain. The take the meat off the bone and add to the sauce :yum:
My husband is sleeping right now but I will ask him tomorrow for details. I tend to stay away from that part if possible.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> I bake the rabbit in the oven first, just plain. The take the meat off the bone and add to the sauce :yum:
> My husband is sleeping right now but I will ask him tomorrow for details. I tend to stay away from that part if possible.


Do you bake it for about an hour at 350?

Oh I can understand. I had shown the post to my hubby and he was wondering. I stay away from that part as well. I told my hubby as long as he handles that part I can butcher and cook all day long without a problem.

Thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Skyla: If you lived closer I would say just come over and grab a few. We really have more then we need right now because it took my hubby this long to feel like we had enough to not be attached to in order to start processing them. The bacon one sounds so good and I mean who doesn't like bacon! Sounds like then rabbit could just be sub'ed for any chicken right?


My mom doesn't like the whole ones cause they still 'look' like a bunny :roll: so that's why she won't make it lol! I talk about it with propel and we are all practically drooling and she's just like.... "Ugh... No.." LOL! Oh well, eventually I get my bacon bunny! 
You know, I bet goat wrapped in bacon would be REALY good too!! :drool:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

any stews would work, esp now that it's cold.

OOH! what about southern fried buttermilk rabbit??? (like chicken, but rabbit?). 

hrmm...i'm sure the French have great rabbit recipes. they eat everything...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Do you bake it for about an hour at 350?
> 
> Oh I can understand. I had shown the post to my hubby and he was wondering. I stay away from that part as well. I told my hubby as long as he handles that part I can butcher and cook all day long without a problem.
> 
> Thank you


Yes, about that...just keep an eye it doesn't get too dry. I add a tiche of water and make sure i have a lid.

Here is what my husband does for killing rabbit...

I use the type of bracket in the jpg attached. I put this on the end of a heavy wooden table with about 1 ½ to 2 inch of overhang (.png attached). This leaves room for the rabbit's neck to slide in. I slide the rabbit in with the head above the bracket and facing the table with the feet dangling (be sure to keep the front feet out of the bracket). I then pull the rear feet up and toward the corner of the bracket, when I have the hind feet higher than the head I give a quick, sharp pull up and away from the table. This separates and breaks the neck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Also, I cook rabbit in any way I would cook chicken...I love it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom doesn't like the whole ones cause they still 'look' like a bunny :roll: so that's why she won't make it lol! I talk about it with propel and we are all practically drooling and she's just like.... "Ugh... No.." LOL! Oh well, eventually I get my bacon bunny!
> You know, I bet goat wrapped in bacon would be REALY good too!! :drool:


Lol...I know what you mean...the rabbits rump looks like a baby's butt...gotta get past that  But we usually take the loins off and use the legs separately.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't think of it that way lol! But now that you say that it kinda does :lol:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom doesn't like the whole ones cause they still 'look' like a bunny :roll: so that's why she won't make it lol! I talk about it with propel and we are all practically drooling and she's just like.... "Ugh... No.." LOL! Oh well, eventually I get my bacon bunny!
> You know, I bet goat wrapped in bacon would be REALY good too!! :drool:


I had to kind of laugh because the first thing I pictured was just my milking goats with bacon laying on them. . . Must be in an odd mood tonight. . .


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> any stews would work, esp now that it's cold.
> 
> OOH! what about southern fried buttermilk rabbit??? (like chicken, but rabbit?).
> 
> hrmm...i'm sure the French have great rabbit recipes. they eat everything...


Oh we are planning to try some fried southern breaded rabbit soon. I really want to do some stews soon!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes, about that...just keep an eye it doesn't get too dry. I add a tiche of water and make sure i have a lid.
> 
> Here is what my husband does for killing rabbit...
> 
> I use the type of bracket in the jpg attached. I put this on the end of a heavy wooden table with about 1 ½ to 2 inch of overhang (.png attached). This leaves room for the rabbit's neck to slide in. I slide the rabbit in with the head above the bracket and facing the table with the feet dangling (be sure to keep the front feet out of the bracket). I then pull the rear feet up and toward the corner of the bracket, when I have the hind feet higher than the head I give a quick, sharp pull up and away from the table. This separates and breaks the neck.


Thank you! I will share that with my hubby in a bit. It looks like a very nice design!

Oh I actually ended up using chicken broth tonight when I cooked it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So tonight I decided to try some rabbit season with Italian seasonings. I made some pasta with carrots topped with cheese and homemade dressing. It was very good, but would have been better if the hubby had made it home on time! Trying to keep it warm while keeping it moist was a bit hard.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I bet it was...lol...I find with my rabbit, I always try to have a sauce for it to disguise it if it gets too dry...:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> I had to kind of laugh because the first thing I pictured was just my milking goats with bacon laying on them. . . Must be in an odd mood tonight. . .


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> So tonight I decided to try some rabbit season with Italian seasonings. I made some pasta with carrots topped with cheese and homemade dressing. It was very good, but would have been better if the hubby had made it home on time! Trying to keep it warm while keeping it moist was a bit hard.


Oh that looks very yummy!!
And.. We have those same plates  :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you should post pictures of all that you make. b/c even though I ate breakfast, reading this thread (and seeing the picture) made me hungry again.........


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I usually put them in a big pot and simmer with onions and whatever other veggies I have on hand, then debone and use the meat in endless variety of ways. One of our favorites is chicken taco soup, only bunny. Yum! I have made bunny alfredo and cajun pulled bunny, so good and good for you. When my husband processes them he puts them in a huge black plastic planter and just shoots them with his 22, he said they just sit there and it is real easy to get the head shot and they just drop. We are also animal lovers but also hunters so the killing part is not so hard. Good luck and enjoy your excellent home raised clean meat!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh that looks very yummy!!
> And.. We have those same plates  :lol:


lol so does that mean we need to cover the rabbits first in bacon! Sorry just had to laugh over the previous bacon comment.

Thanks! It was very yummy! Oh and that is priceless! I love my plates but I have a wide selection as I got those as a wedding gift and then I have two styles I got from my grandmothers estate that are the same color but different old style.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> I think you should post pictures of all that you make. b/c even though I ate breakfast, reading this thread (and seeing the picture) made me hungry again.........


lol I just may! We may try to do a few more today depend on time. I am kind of thinking rabbit noodle soup? Or Rabbit casserole?

Oh I am getting hungry just thinking about it! Sorry!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

lovinglife said:


> I usually put them in a big pot and simmer with onions and whatever other veggies I have on hand, then debone and use the meat in endless variety of ways. One of our favorites is chicken taco soup, only bunny. Yum! I have made bunny alfredo and cajun pulled bunny, so good and good for you. When my husband processes them he puts them in a huge black plastic planter and just shoots them with his 22, he said they just sit there and it is real easy to get the head shot and they just drop. We are also animal lovers but also hunters so the killing part is not so hard. Good luck and enjoy your excellent home raised clean meat!!


Thank you! Odd question does he shoot back to front like aiming between the ears toward mouth or straight down? Just wondering as the hubby wasn't sure which way was considered the best (fastest) kill shot. We set ours in a cardboard box with a little hay so they can munch not knowing what will happen. Never thought of using the black plastic planters that is a great idea!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes he does back to front. I need to start production again, almost out in the freezer!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We had an oops breeding with ours...sadly, only one survived the night (we found this one in time to use a heat lamp)so we now have one 3 week old baby...of course, it a boy! :sigh: If it was a girl, I may have kept it but not a boy!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You had asked me about what to put in the stew. Sorry it took so long to respond. I didn't see the question from you till just now. 

I first boil or slow cook the rabbit, then debone it. I have found that long, slow cooking makes the meat really tender, although I do keep in mind that it can become dry. I do use sauce in almost everything I make with it. Anyway, besides the rabbit meat I put potatoes, sweet potatoes, onions, celery, thyme and garlic in it. I make a thick gravy using butter as the base, which make it very rich and delicious. (Add flour, stir, add broth, keep stirring.)

I like to also make bbq sandwiches using shredded rabbit meat and Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Jumping in a bit late here, but lots of great recipe ideas here! One of our families favorites is roasting them on a spit over an open fire, stuffing them with mushrooms and butter, then wrapping them in bacon. We have done a lot of other recipes as well and have to agree that if it can be made with chicken then it can definitely be made with rabbit.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I have loved this thread. I had rabbit for the first time a few weeks ago, and I loved it! I am in the process of getting ready for some does and buck, and I can't wait to eat more rabbit. lol


----------

